
Circl Images Phishing Open Dataset – 460 Pictures - adulau
https://www.circl.lu/opendata/circl-phishing-dataset-01/
======
Jean_B
It reminds me of the CIRCL' library for Image Matching
[https://github.com/CIRCL/douglas-quaid](https://github.com/CIRCL/douglas-
quaid) !

~~~
bradknowles
On that page, it says:

    
    
        Three main applications are envisioned :
    
        Match new screenshots to a known baseline. E.g. : Matching screenshots from phishing-like website to known legitimate wesite.
    

So, it seems likely to me that these two projects are probably closely linked,
if not directly related.

